# Plans, general info sites



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

Electric Auto Association

http://www.sustainablehawaii.com/evconvp1.htm


----------



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

Electric Vehicle Info Services

Central Cost Electric Auto Association

Silicon Valley Electric Auto Association

Austin Area Electric Auto Association

Tons of Links
http://www.geocities.com/MotorCity/Downs/4214/links.html

Ecogenics Electric Vehicle Index


----------



## anf301 (Jul 25, 2007)

*Electric SUVs*

Here's an interesting comment on SUV conversions.....I was surprised to see that SUVs might actually be better suited for a conversion than their smaller, less gas-guzzling cousins, the sedans. Is this true? Any ideas on the marginal utility of extra space for the batteries and equipment versus the extra ton or more that comes from the SUV frame? 

Either way, this would be a big step -- for all the soccer moms and suburban mall shoppers (at 2 in the afternoon) who pull up in their Suburbans and Yukons. 

http://jcwinnie.biz/wordpress/?p=917


----------



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

*more links*

Some sites I have used:

http://www.evparts.com/firstpage.php
http://www.kta-ev.com/
http://www.electricvehiclesusa.com/
http://www.evdrives.com/


----------

